# Why can't we be friends?



## SNBniko (Apr 4, 2011)

...facebook friends...

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

=)  Let me know if that doesn't work, I generally put my security settings really high.  Tell me that you're from here too in the message thingy.


----------

